# SSD neu "beschreiben" ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust



## toka1971 (18. September 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

bin neu hier in diesem Forum und hab da mal ne Frage.

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen die SuperTalent UltraDrive GX 64 GB SSD zugelegt und bin damit auch super zufrieden.

Nun möchte ich demnächst auf Windows 7 umsteigen und muß demzufolge die SSD "Formatieren" bzw. löschen. Und genau das ist mein Problem. Ich möchte dies so erledigen, das die SSd keinen Verlust an Schreibgeschwindigkeit erleidet.

Kann mir hier jemand erklären wie das funktioniert?
Brauche ich da ein spezielles Program dafür? Wenn ja, welches?

Fragen, Frage, Fragen .....

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand die Antworten 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


Gruß,

toka


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2009)

hmm, warum sollte die denn einen geschwindigkeitsverlust erleiden? ^^


----------



## exa (18. September 2009)

Das liegt daran, das SSDs nicht überschreiben können. SSDs müssen, bevor sie einen Block neu beschreiben können, erst den Inhalt des gesamten Blocks (meist 512Kibyte) löschen...

also wird der gesamte Block in den Cache geschrieben (selbst wenn es nur ein paar Byte sind), der Block gelöscht, die neuen Daten werden im Cache ergänzt und zurück in den Block gespeichert... das dauert, somit ist eine neue (wirklich leere) SSD logischerweise schneller als eine alte. Eine alte SSD kann Performanceverluste von bis zu 80% erleiden

Nach dem Formatieren besteht das Problem immer noch, denn Formatieren heißt, dass die Daten zum überschreiben freigegeben sind, aber nicht gelöscht!!!

Es helfen tools wie HDD Erase, was allerdings nicht von allen SSDs unterstützt wird, manche Hersteller bieten eigene Tools zum "zurücksetzen" an.
Bei einer neuen Instalation sollte man auf den Trim Befehl achten, der "gelöschte" Daten nicht nur freigibt, somndern auch wirklich entfernt, allerdings muss der sowohl vom OS als auch von Sata Controller und der SSD unterstützt werden (Win 7 hats drin)

Einige SSDs unterstützen Trim mit Beta Firmware...


----------



## Mr Bo (17. Februar 2010)

ich will diesen Thread nicht unbedingt wieder aufwären. Hab bei Google was gesucht und bin zufällig über das hier gestolpert
*Bitte niemals HDDEarse in den Versionen 3.3 und 4.0 auf Indlinx Controllern laufen lassen !*
Habe mir meine Supertalent damit zerstört. Die meisten Anbieter geben eigene Tools zum löschen aus


----------



## Riccardo23 (18. Februar 2010)

hmm, ich habe meine SSD (Corsair P64) schon so oft voll geschrieben und formatiert ich kann keinen Performanceverlust erkennen. Sie liest und schreibt immernoch mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie am Anfang als ich sie gekauft habe. Vielleicht liegts am Samsung Controller die dagegen unempfindlicher sind.


----------



## Ratty0815 (18. Februar 2010)

Bei der Installieren von Win7 wir die SSD auch als solche erkannt.
Das heißt Du kannst ganz einfach vorm Installieren mit Win7 die Platte formatieren!

Um aber Trim zu nutzten sollte auf der SSD das aktuelle Bios drauf sein.
Nachträgliche Biosänderung löscht demzufolge die Komplette SSD!

So Long...


----------

